# ist "public abstract class * extends" möglich?



## Mikes (9. Aug 2006)

Ist es folgendes möglich? 
	
	
	
	





```
public abstract class KlassenName extends AndererName { }
```


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2006)

Na klar, warum sollte das nicht funktionieren. Abstract besagt doch nur, daß man die Klasse erst instanziieren kann, wenn man von ihr geerbt hat. Ob die abstrakte Klasse von einer anderen Klasse als Object erbt, spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## moormaster (9. Aug 2006)

Mikes hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es folgendes möglich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel06_009.htm#Rxx747java06009040001EA1F04F102



> Um das in Java auszudrücken, setzen wir den Modifizierer abstract an die Typdefinition der Oberklasse. Von dieser Klasse können dann keine Exemplare gebildet werden. Ansonsten verhalten sich die abstrakten Klassen wie normale, sie enthalten die gleichen Eigenschaften und können auch selbst von anderen Klassen erben. Abstrakte Klassen sind das Gegenteil von konkreten Klassen.


----------

